

Tell HN: Tomorrow is April 1. Bogus news articles posted - jason_slack

Tomorrow is April 1st and the April Fools news stories are already starting.&#60;p&#62;Posting multiple copies of April Fools jokes just seems pointless.<p>Apparently YouTube is shutting down.<p>Google has invented some new outlandish invention.<p>Ugh. What a waste of time.
======
mooism2
It is already April 1st in some places.

(I'm trying to avoid all the April Fool's stuff, yes.)

